# Trees For Bees



## WardFarm55 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have several acers and considering planting trees for the bees. I already have a few sourwood trees in the ground and was wondering what other kinds of trees would be good and make good honey?


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

good list here 

And welcome aboard !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_American_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

WardFarm55 said:


> I have several acers and considering planting trees for the bees. I already have a few sourwood trees in the ground and was wondering what other kinds of trees would be good and make good honey?


Black locust, basswood, tulip poplar, hows that for a start.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Bee bee tree and vitex.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

manuka


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Lonicera caerulea edulis or Honey berry


----------



## Zanderk_98 (Mar 30, 2013)

As new bewekeeper, I read the preceeding thread on trees that are beneficial for the honey bee. I have a few willows, maples, blk locust, and several poplars surrounding my bee yard. Are these good sources of early pollen/nectar? I'm in upstate NY.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Zanderk_98 said:


> As new bewekeeper, I read the preceeding thread on trees that are beneficial for the honey bee. I have a few willows, maples, blk locust, and several poplars surrounding my bee yard. Are these good sources of early pollen/nectar? I'm in upstate NY.


The willows and maples (esp. the red maple) are excellent early pollen/nectar sources. The black locust is an excellent source of nectar (not sure about pollen), that blooms a bit later. In our area, the tulip poplar, which blooms in May or June, is our main honey flow.

Shane


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

Staghorn sumac (Rhus typhina) on edges of woods, quick growing and will produce good in 3-5 years. Collect the seeds in the fall and plan in the spring.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

UTvolshype said:


> Staghorn sumac (Rhus typhina) on edges of woods, quick growing and will produce good in 3-5 years. Collect the seeds in the fall and plan in the spring.


The sumac's bloom in late summer here. Which is a great boon to our bees, since little is blooming that time of year.

Shane


----------



## krad1964 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a corkscrew willow in my front yard that is covered with bees in the spring. I'm assuming for the pollen. You can hear the buzz walking by it.

Corkscrew_Willow


----------

